# .25



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

I am looking for input on a good/reliable .25 auto. Is there such a thing?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've heard that the single-action Beretta tip-up barrel is pretty good. The only one I personally know about functions 100% with fmj, although I don't know the particular brand of fmj that my friend uses.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

FMJ only for the 25acp
yes the beretta is probably the best on the market
there is also the North american arms 
i also like the baby browning 25acp
i have one that is new in the box - 

what are you going to use it for?
self defense? - you have to be within 5 feet for it to be any good


----------



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks...
I didn't know Browning made one. I'll have to check on that one. Why do you call it a baby?

It is mostly just a sentimental thing I guess. I bought one (.25) for my mom when I was a kid for her to carry in her car. She has a .38 now and I have the .25 back. It's an old German one I'd have to dig out to even get the right name. My dad said he heard it had an inherent safety problem so it has just been sitting for years. My wife thinks it is "cute" so I thought I'd check into a new better one for her to play with. Plus I have about 15 boxes of shells that need to be shot.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Browning does not make 25acp pistols any more
this is one from PSA
it is smaller than the colt Jr 25acp - thus baby
see 
http://www.precisionsmallarms.com/models.aspx
there is an interesting story behind the company 
for the classic form and style of 25's - this is THE company
i have a contact where i bought mine - good luck


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Taruas has a nice one.

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=172&category=Pistol&toggle=&breadcrumbseries=

It shoot pretty nice


----------



## CSG (Jul 23, 2008)

The Beretta 950 BS AKA Jetfire is a terrific .25. The newer versions also have a manual safety. Fairly easy to find and a good hideout piece.


----------



## SK2344 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Why?*

Well, in my way of thinking about the .25 cal gun is why even consider buying one. In this day and age with all the mouse guns being produced, you can do much better than a .25 for any reason. Just think if you had to shoot at someone to defend your life, you better be real close and shoot them in the head. If you are 5 feet away and shoot, then you better expect to receive some bullets from them. Just think about it!!!


----------



## Dingo (Jan 24, 2009)

I do agree, it is a very small cartridge... Think about it... A .25 is a step up from a .22... It will just make the perp even more mad at you


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for the same size (ok just a tad bigger) you could have a 380 from keltec or ruger or sig or kahr
also the keltec 32 is even lighter than the 380's and is much better than a 25
the keltec 32 doesn't have near the trouble that some of the keltec 3AT's have had

classic 25acp is 9 oz
the beretta 25 is 11.8 oz
the keltec 32 is 6 oz
the keltec 3AT is 9oz
the ruger LCP is 9.4 oz
thus that is why the 380's are flying out the door


----------



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I ain't planning on using it for defence. Kinda just want one...the PSA looks pretty cool. I held the Ruger lcp the other day but decided on the Diamondback .380. Kinda wanted one of those too.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for replying
did you read the PSA web site?
pretty interesting isn't it
yea - for a 25, this is the one to get - classic lines


----------



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes I did read it. Very Cool! I'm gonna get one.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

CSG said:


> The Beretta 950 BS AKA Jetfire is a terrific .25. The newer versions also have a manual safety. Fairly easy to find and a good hideout piece.


I have the Jetfire's "big brother", the Beretta Tomcat. That's the .32 Auto version. I keep it loaded with Federal 65 grain HYDRA-SHOK jacketed hollow points.
I've also run Speer Gold Dot 60 grain hollowpoints and Magtech 71 grain FMJ stuff through it with no problems.

Its best feature is the tilt barrel, which solves the "nasty blowback spring" problem for "little guns". That completely removes the need to jack a round in the chamber using the slide. For this gun, using the slide
to chamber the first round is DANGEROUS. DON'T DO IT. You end up with the safety off, and the hammer cocked back in "single action", just ready to go. The only safe way is to tilt the barrel, place the round,
and snap the barrel down. All done with the safety on.

And, yes, it has a frame mounted safety lever.

Actually, I just bought it new when a local gun store was going out of business. Couldn't pass it up for $200. And, I already had its big brother, my 92 FS Centurion.

The Tomcat in .32 Auto isn't really a serious CCW. Just a mouse gun. 61 grain bullets says it all. But, it sure can be "hidden" anywhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks to Hideit...
Pick up my PSA 25 on Wed. What a cool feeling little gun!
I'll fiquire out the picture posting soon and report back after I get a few boxes shot up.

Thanks for all ya'lls input!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for those that don't know - these are from the liscenses from the original browning factory
interesting history about this company on their web site


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Scottsabby said:


> I am looking for input on a good/reliable .25 auto. Is there such a thing?


I've had a Beretta 950 Jetfire for over 30 years now, it's never had a single hiccup. Great little gun.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

Beretta equals no problems...........


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's right! At least for me. I've had the 950, two 84's, a Browning BDA, and now another 84, and they have all been flawless. I wish I could say the same for Colt, AMT, FN(Browning HP), and others I had problems with.


----------



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

I own a baby Browning, a Titan, and a Beretta 950.

The Beretta is the largest and has better features and has worked for over 40 years without problems, although it is important to note that even after all of those years I most likely have not fired more than a 1000 rounds through it. The baby browning is by far smaller than the other two, and in the 50 years I've owned it, I have never had a problem with it, but it too, has been fired less than 1000 rounds. The Titan has less than two boxes of ammo through it so I am not really sure about it but it is thinner than the Beretta. The main grace for it is someone "gave" it to me so it cost me nothing.

To me .25 ACP semi autos are extreme back up guns and were usually my 3d gun (out of 4) I carried when I was on the job with DOJ and the IBI. I preferred the .25 ACP to the .22 LR in these small autos because they did not jamb like the .22s were prone to do and there isn't much difference ballistically between them out the short barrels. Since I have never actually shot anyone with any of them, I can only guess at their stopping power, but I know I would want a brain shot and unless facing multiple adversaries would likely empty the gun if I actually was facing a threat. My 4th gun is a NAA revolver in .22 short rather than a .22 LR. (Size does matter under certain circumstances.)


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

hideit said:


> FMJ only for the 25acp
> yes the beretta is probably the best on the market
> there is also the North american arms
> i also like the baby browning 25acp
> ...


 Ha- what hideit "forgot to tell ya- is he can name his price on the Browning! They are "collectors only item"


----------

